# Tyres



## lindyloot

Can any one recommend a good mid range tyre 215 75 R16 C camping. Our all six of our original tyres have side wall cracking but only done 7000 miles . We do not want Micheline again. The recommendation of replacing them every five years to me does not warrant top price brand name. One of our parts suppliers recommended us Avon reinforced ones but we do not know what these are like. There are some fairly cheap brands on the market, Nakang, Hankook ,Falkern which make tyres for vans. We cannot find any reviews for use as camping tyres even though they come up as suitable for camping/van.
Lin


----------



## richardjames

I went for Toyo H08 which is a summer tyre but having rear wheel drive it does not present a problem. - I am pleased with them. For better grip there is the H09 which classed as a winter tyre


----------



## Codfinger

I fitted Goodyear G91's all round, a much better ride than the Michelin Camping tyre's that they replaced.
Chris

ps they have a higher load rating too


----------



## fdhadi

Have a look at Mohawk tyres.


----------



## Jagman

I went to a good local tyre specialist who does loads of business and has a good reputation and in August 2008 he considered the van (Transit rwd base) the weight and likely mileage and recommended NEXEN CP321 8 PLY TUBELESS and fitted 4 for a total coat of £292.34.

He was fitting a lot to 'white vans' at the time and 'promised' that they would 'age-out' before they 'wore out'. He also recommended 50psi front and 60psi rear pressures. The tyre have been brilliant, ride well, hold pressure unbelievably well and show little signs of wear after 18,000 miles.

Why not go and have a chat with a local tyre fitter you can trust, he may well be fitting lots of vans with a current 'great value tyre' nobody has heard of - its worth a try and it worked for me in2008  

Good luck!


----------



## teemyob

*Falken*

Falken R51's

Quality Branded Japanese tyre £78 each + Fitting

I think National are doing a deal on four fitted £78 each

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Hankook RA08s
Cheap because they are made in China.
I did have some issues earlier but they have been resolved.

Quieter ride, better braking than original Michelins and to the same spec.

Dave p


----------



## teemyob

Superb Tyre here

Used by Many Continental Motorhomers - All Year

Comtrac Winters

I think you need to check the ones in my link are commercial tyres, they may be standard car tyres. But if you can get them at a good price, worth it

TM


----------



## teemyob

Here are some more tyres I looked up for a friend on MHF Yesterday, same size. He is looking to replace his Michelin XC's with Michelins so you will find them listed too. The XC's were a very poor tyre in my opinion.

Here are some other tyres I have found in your size

http://www.camskill.co.uk/products.php?plid=m27b0s521p58763

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Four-4x-Avon-...s_Tyres_RL&hash=item3cb7d65a3a#ht_1578wt_1141 (4 x Avon Avanza AV9 Fitted By National Tyres (Nationwide) £372

Event will fit 4 x Falken R51's Mobile for £377 http://www.event-tyres.co.uk *

KWIK FIT - MUST Book and pay online for prices below.

Continental Vanco Contact 2 £110.69 
Bridgestone R630 £112
Dunlop SP LT30 £117
Goodyear Cargo G26 £114
Michelin Agilis £129.60 (Same price for 113 or 116 Load Index)
Pirelli Chrono £117
Uniroyal Rain Max 2 £102

* From experience, Event will not want to lift (jack up) anything above 3500kG's. Despite having two air jacks on board, Event Mobile Vans are not equipped to Balance tyres and wheels with large hubs (larger wheel centres). So if you have a twin rear wheel Mercedes/Iveco/Ford/Renault or Similar, not a chance. Event could not even get our Van into there Trafford Depot. If you have an RV, you are deffo out!

TM


----------



## teemyob

teemyob said:


> Superb Tyre here
> 
> Used by Many Continental Motorhomers - All Year
> 
> Comtrac Winters
> 
> I think you need to check the ones in my link are commercial tyres, they may be standard car tyres. But if you can get them at a good price, worth it
> 
> TM


I think Comtrac are all Commercial Tyres, just watch the Load Index.


----------



## blade1889

Just about to change my front 2 tyres after 38000 miles.
They are Michelelin XC campers.
The back 2 still have probably another 5000 in them.
Impressed with the life of them.


----------



## teemyob

blade1889 said:


> Just about to change my front 2 tyres after 38000 miles.
> They are Michelelin XC campers.
> The back 2 still have probably another 5000 in them.
> Impressed with the life of them.


What about Grip?
No Sidewall Cracks?
How Old are they?


----------



## blade1889

They are 2006's
No cracks at all.
They bare starting to lose traction in wet or damp conditions.


----------



## teemyob

*Decent*



blade1889 said:


> They are 2006's
> No cracks at all.
> They bare starting to lose traction in wet or damp conditions.


I think you will be pleasantly surprised by any tyre you put on it their place.

Good luck (let us know what you choose and how you go on please?)

Regards,
TM


----------



## lindyloot

Finally found some, after much researching best price was a pair of Avon AV9's £74 plus the dreaded (trade price) each. So all Rich has to do now is put them on in place of the pair on the front of the motorhome.
Thankyou all for your input
Lin


----------



## HarleyDave

Hi Lin

I'm looking for 6 of those AV9's - where did you get them from at that price?

Best I could find was £90 (Inc VAT)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## teemyob

*dreaded*



HarleyDave said:


> Hi Lin
> 
> I'm looking for 6 of those AV9's - where did you get them from at that price?
> 
> Best I could find was £90 (Inc VAT)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


I assume Lin paid £88.80 each "Trade plus the dreaded" I assume to mean £74+VAT


----------



## lindyloot

> I'm looking for 6 of those AV9's - where did you get them from at that price?
> 
> Best I could find was £90 (Inc VAT)


Hi Dave 
My local Motor Factor APD,they have several branches in the somerset/ wiltshire area.The price I quoted was with out vat so they would only be a few pounds cheaper than your quote . Have you the same problem we have with side wall cracking? Didn't see you and yours at the Beer festival hope you are all well



> I assume Lin paid £88.80 each "Trade plus the dreaded" I assume to mean £74+VAT


teemyob yes you assumed rightly. 
Lin


----------



## HarleyDave

Hi Lin

Yes exactly - sidewalls got me an advisory last MoT but strangely, this year, no mention (same place - different tester...)

I still need some fresh tyres though...

Now that I have hydraulic levelling I can (in theory) lift the van up and take all the wheels off to get them blasted and re-coated at tyre change time - well that's the plan.



Yeah - sorry about Beer Fest no-show   

We had some family issues and decided that we would give the September session a try instead.

i take it everything was to the expected standard?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## holeshole

Hi all,

I am now in the market for 4, probably 5, new tyres. Having read this thread and others with a similar theme the question of what to get seems an absolute minefield!

Toyo HO9 tyres have had good reports in this forum - alas no such tyres appear to exist in UK at the moment in my size - 215/70/15. 
A suggested option is to go to 225/70/15, a 10mm wider tyre that will fit the 6inch rim, this size gives a much wider choice of tyres. The HO9 in the 225 size is listed on the Blackcircle site at £108 each, and Blackcircle confirm that the tyre is available.

The Michelin site http://www.michelin.co.uk/tyres/michelin-agilis-camping#tab-tyres-sizes lists three tyres for vans, all named Agilis. They are the Agilis, Agilis Alpin and Agilis Camping. The Agilis is a summer tyre, the Agilis Alpin a winter tyre, and the Agilis Camping a summer tyre but with an M&S (mud & snow) rating. Apparently for driving in Germany in winter you must have winter OR M&S type tyres fitted to all wheels. This info is taken from here http://www.german-way.com/ice-snow-tires.htmland and seems to be fairly authoritative.

As I see it then my choice is between the larger size Toyo HO9 at £108/tyre, or Michelin Agilis Camper at £138/tyre.

Pause for overnight think!

I have ordered the Toyo! I just hope that once fitted on the van the clearances around the tyre will be sufficient, although I can't see difference in size being significant. I think that the nominal 7mm difference in diameter will be less than the difference in diameter caused by changes in tyre pressure, and certainly less than the change in diameter as the tyre wears. All I await now is the email confirming the tyres have been delivered and are ready for fitting ........!

I will post (hopefully) when all is complete! Sorry for the length of this post.

Alan


----------



## teemyob

*Size*



holeshole said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am now in the market for 4, probably 5, new tyres. Having read this thread and others with a similar theme the question of what to get seems an absolute minefield!
> 
> Toyo HO9 tyres have had good reports in this forum - alas no such tyres appear to exist in UK at the moment in my size - 215/70/15.
> A suggested option is to go to 225/70/15, a 10mm wider tyre that will fit the 6inch rim, this size gives a much wider choice of tyres. The HO9 in the 225 size is listed on the Blackcircle site at £108 each, and Blackcircle confirm that the tyre is available.
> 
> The Michelin site http://www.michelin.co.uk/tyres/michelin-agilis-camping#tab-tyres-sizes lists three tyres for vans, all named Agilis. They are the Agilis, Agilis Alpin and Agilis Camping. The Agilis is a summer tyre, the Agilis Alpin a winter tyre, and the Agilis Camping a summer tyre but with an M&S (mud & snow) rating. Apparently for driving in Germany in winter you must have winter OR M&S type tyres fitted to all wheels. This info is taken from here http://www.german-way.com/ice-snow-tires.htmland and seems to be fairly authoritative.
> 
> As I see it then my choice is between the larger size Toyo HO9 at £108/tyre, or Michelin Agilis Camper at £138/tyre.
> 
> Pause for overnight think!
> 
> I have ordered the Toyo! I just hope that once fitted on the van the clearances around the tyre will be sufficient, although I can't see difference in size being significant. I think that the nominal 7mm difference in diameter will be less than the difference in diameter caused by changes in tyre pressure, and certainly less than the change in diameter as the tyre wears. All I await now is the email confirming the tyres have been delivered and are ready for fitting ........!
> 
> I will post (hopefully) when all is complete! Sorry for the length of this post.
> 
> Alan


The upsize will increase circumference by a shade over 2% so well under the 4% max recommendation.

The tyre will be 5mm closer to the inside (chassis, wheel arch and suspension). 5mm further out from the body of the van.

Toyo are an excellent quality tyre, as are most of the Japanese.

I have recommended the H09's to several motorhomers on here and I have had 2 PM's where they have told me how delighted they are with them. Nobody (as yet) has emailed me with any negatives.

TM


----------



## tonka

After a read up on this thread it prompted me to sort out my own tyres... We bought the van at 2 years old back in 2007 so now tyres are at least 6 years as a very minimum ( I forgot to check the year code on them).. 
Originals were michelin camping car tyres. 
We have a NATIONAL tyre place just up the road so called in and was quoted £400 all in fitted on 4 x Avon AV9's..
However I decided to re-check this thread and found the link to ebay where National were doing all 4 for £372!! Called the local guy and he offered me £370 all in..
SO thanks to MHF another £30 saving..  

However down side is that I got it confirm that my front nearside wheel bearing has gone.. Making lots of noise and it's only been done at Fiat 18 months ago and covered 12,000 miles..


----------



## teemyob

*Phoned*



tonka said:


> After a read up on this thread it prompted me to sort out my own tyres... We bought the van at 2 years old back in 2007 so now tyres are at least 6 years as a very minimum ( I forgot to check the year code on them)..
> Originals were michelin camping car tyres.
> We have a NATIONAL tyre place just up the road so called in and was quoted £400 all in fitted on 4 x Avon AV9's..
> However I decided to re-check this thread and found the link to ebay where National were doing all 4 for £372!! Called the local guy and he offered me £370 all in..
> SO thanks to MHF another £30 saving..
> 
> However down side is that I got it confirm that my front nearside wheel bearing has gone.. Making lots of noise and it's only been done at Fiat 18 months ago and covered 12,000 miles..


Good that you phoned them too. The link that I posted to ebay has now gone up to £389


----------



## NormanB

It's curious the variation of experience people have with the Michelin XC Camping tyre.

Like some who posted above, our front set did 35,000 miles (2005 van 3850kg MAM) before I replaced them last year. The rear ones were hardly worn but I asked the garage to change them too.

I dropped off the van at the garage & had a call later from them. They had been closely inspected, found in good condition and there as no significant cracking on the rear tyres. They were a quality product and it would be uneconomic to throw them away.

They have been maintained at 75psi since new.


----------



## geordie01

Took our motorhome for mot the other day and asked the tyre fitter to quote for a new set of tyres for it.When he checked the size of the the original tyres he said that there was nothing wrong with them at all there was no signs of any cracking and loads of tread left and although they were 2004 he said not to change them for a couple of years yet as michelin say that they should last up to 10 years!!. There was also a rep in for another tyre manufacturer and he had a look and agreed. In fact the garage manager said that if i changed them he would put the old ones on his van.
michelin xc campers


----------



## RichardnGill

geordie01 said:


> Took our motorhome for mot the other day and asked the tyre fitter to quote for a new set of tyres for it.When he checked the size of the the original tyres he said that there was nothing wrong with them at all there was no signs of any cracking and loads of tread left and although they were 2004 he said not to change them for a couple of years yet as michelin say that they should last up to 10 years!!. There was also a rep in for another tyre manufacturer and he had a look and agreed. In fact the garage manager said that if i changed them he would put the old ones on his van.
> michelin xc campers


A lot of tyre aging depends on how the tyres are used, Sun light, constant washing with detergent and not being used are all bad enemies of tyres.

Some tyres will last 10 years +, but some will not.

I would always judge each tyre on its condition as well as its age. Always best to get professional advise if in doubt.

Richard...


----------



## higgy2

I have just used Tyre Shopper and ordered 2 x Continental Vanco 2, fully fitted, valve and balancing for £89 50p each. Seems okay. They
will be put on by National Tyres at Blyth next week.

I have mentioned the below on a similar post on here recently

http://www.tyre-shopper.co.uk

Shane


----------



## BillCreer

geordie01 said:


> Took our motorhome for mot the other day and asked the tyre fitter to quote for a new set of tyres for it.When he checked the size of the the original tyres he said that there was nothing wrong with them at all there was no signs of any cracking and loads of tread left and although they were 2004 he said not to change them for a couple of years yet as michelin say that they should last up to 10 years!!. There was also a rep in for another tyre manufacturer and he had a look and agreed. In fact the garage manager said that if i changed them he would put the old ones on his van.
> michelin xc campers


Can't argue with the advice the experts and Michelin give. (it does say that on their web site)
I've just changed my front XC campers due to wear at 10 years and the backs after 11 despite them being less than 50% worn and not a crack in sight.


----------



## moblee

HarleyDave said:


> Hi Lin
> 
> I'm looking for 6 of those AV9's - where did you get them from at that price?
> Best I could find was £90 (Inc VAT)
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


I found this website Dave.It might be of interest good selection.
www.tyretraders.com/


----------



## HarleyDave

I ordered 6x Avon AV9 215/75/16 tyres with a load rating of 116 from tyretraders, at a total price of £508.92 inc delivery and VAT, which I thought was reasonable.

When the tyres arrived I was surprised to find they are made in China!

So much for buying a British make...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## teemyob

*Make*



HarleyDave said:


> I ordered 6x Avon AV9 215/75/16 tyres with a load rating of 116 from tyretraders, at a total price of £508.92 inc delivery and VAT, which I thought was reasonable.
> 
> When the tyres arrived I was surprised to find they are made in China!
> 
> So much for buying a British make...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Why I rarely recommend them.

TM


----------



## JockandRita

As Trev knows, I'm still struggling to source a couple of quality winter tyres of the 215/75/16 C 113/116 variety, both locally and nationally.

I am told weeks 45 to 47 before availability begins. :roll: 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## oldenstar

*New Continental Vancos*

In case it helps anyone currently looking for tyres I have just ordered 4 Continental Vanco Camper tyres 225 70R 15C 112/110 from
Kwik Fit Mobile for a total price of £410.

This was using the MMM Magazine Members Club Special Offer with Kwik Fit.

This is for fitting at my home by their mobile fitter and includes all valves, balancing etc.

I am very chuffed with that price, Blackcircles quoted £426.76, and is for fitting at a local depot.

HTH someone

Paul


----------

